# Convert your ductless split into 'smart' AC



## Frankie (Jul 11, 2017)

Cielo Wigle's smart controller 'Breez' is a perfect home gadget for ACs & Heat Pumps makes every ductless split Air-Conditioner & Heat Pump smart. Breez lets you control your Air-Conditioners and Heat Pumps through smartphone from anywhere in the world. On top of that, you can save up to 20% on energy bills. 

Comprehensive usage statistics keep you informed about your consumption patterns. Breez comes with a personalized display screen where you can display pictures to enhance your home décor.

Read more about it at https://www.cielowigle.com/breez/


----------



## RonRestore (Oct 31, 2017)

yes you are right about it  'Breez' is a smart gadget.


----------

